# Does gender matter when adopting a second dog



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I believe temperment is key versus gender, I have had 6 poodles all female, all low energy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Given your boy's personality I think a good temperament/energy match matters more. That being said I have very high energy dogs and am absolutely certain that the poodles being opposites is part of how peace is maintained in this household. I do have two intact male dogs, but the older boy (my GSD Peeves) is a pretty mellow character.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think when you're introducing a new dog to an existing dog who is already an adult, all things being equal in terms of temperament match, usually the opposite sex works better.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had 8 females from 2 to 4 at a time different breeders and never had a problem. I have 3 now, never a nasty work or action between them. I do not feel the opposite sex is necessary. Just make sure to watch closely and correct any bad actions if they start. The only thing I have had is 2 ignoring and not playing with the 3rd, but now they came around


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think it matters with females, but it does with males, especially if they're intact. Managing 2 intact males can be a great challenge. Not always but I've known people who had to keep their males separate all their lives. Not a very exciting way to live.

Even with neutered males, there can be an issue if the new male has occasionnal accidents or marks inside. Even a housebroken reliable dog will mark if another male does it in his territory. For that reason, if I have another dog, it will be a female. I don't want to test my dog and have to deal with that. It's fixable and you can teach them but to me it's a hassle and I don't want it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have never been fortunate enough to have two dogs. I have always had male dogs and they were always better around females in play or on the leash. I would add a female and she will probably end up being the top dog


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Mfmst Lily is the queen and Javelin and Peeves are merely princes. Dechi you are right about intact male dogs there can be issues. We generally keep our boys separated when we are not closely watching them. That said though Lily sees herself as having very high social standing and I have no doubts that if I had another bitch in the house there would be fights. I got a boy when I got Javelin based on the concept that boys fight to settle who's top dog without necessarily wanting to hurt each other, but that girls who don't like each other will forever want to kill each other. I know someone who has that situation with her two girls right now and she has to keep them from even being able to see each other as I understand it. Peeves and Javelin, on the other hand will often lie down in sight and even just touching each other on opposite sides of a baby gate and nap next to each other.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think with poodles, it matter less than with other breeds. First and foremost, like you said, make sure to try and get the personalities so that they'll do well together. My two poodles are both males, the same age, and were intact until after they were 2 years old. There were almost no problems at all...a very occasional spit spat and that happens even now extremely rarely... and happened when I had girls and boys. That's normal to have a little argument over something once in a while. It is a matter of a snarl or two and that's it...never escalates to anything. One is just telling the other one off and the other backs off. It might be over a toy or a spot on the couch. Once one has possession, there's never an issue. Over all, they have done just marvelously together, before and after neutering and are the very best buddies. They snuggle together, play a lot and just get along great. But all that aside, if you want the best odds, I'd still go with the opposite sex if you don't care which sex you get. 

There are breeds that one would be a fool to house two of the same sex, same breed together. Male Dobermans, for instance (my other favorite breed) should NEVER be housed together without direct supervision and physical separation when they're not supervised. So with that breed and some others, it's prudent to house opposite sex together. I had a male Doberman and a male Chihuahua, both neutered and a female Chi and female Lab all together. When you have four dogs, some are going to be the same sex. Anyhow, because of the different breeds, it all worked out great. They were all crazy about each other. 

A lot of people have more trouble with the girls than the boys together. Some do not. It's very varied. lol. Like Glory said, she's had no issues with her girls. I never had a problem with my two girls of differing breeds. It's even possible that a male and female can have issues. So, their temperament, their breed, how they're handled, the environment...lots of factors can play a role in the outcome.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dechi, I really agree with the two male dog issue. Our male whippet, who was neutered fairly early in life, began marking in the house when we adopted another male. Nothing I did solved the problem. The younger male also marked until I caught him at it and gave him the dickens for it. He never marked again, but the old whippet was never cured of it.

I have had two male house dogs (standard poodles) who did not mark - it's just a gamble as to how they will react.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Many years ago I read on a Poodle breeder's website or blog...that the 3 or 4 adult breeding females she had actually killed another female. Honest to God. So it was out of sheer ignorance that prior to reading that I chose another female to be Sugar's companion. Lola was 4 months of age when we got her and there was a little "resentment" I'll call it, but no real hostility. And that probably more a matter of the 1st child's unwillingness to share the parents time and attention. LOL 

Things worked out fine with them over the years...but why chance it? All things being equal - I would go with the opposite sex.


----------



## sneedle (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your valuable input. I really appreciate it. I agree in addition to making sure temperament and energy level are compatible, having a female as the second dog will perhaps work the best in my situation. There are a couple of breeders that I’ve been wanting to have puppies from just so happened to have male puppies available right now. I’m going to RESIST the temptation!


----------

